# Is there a reformed undergrad school?



## ReformedChapin (Feb 8, 2008)

Is there a reformed undergrad school? If you are a member if CF I asked this question there. I just wanted to see what you guys had to say about it.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Feb 8, 2008)

Providence College, might be what you had in mind?
Providence Christian College, Ontario, California, USA


----------



## ChristianTrader (Feb 8, 2008)

COVENANT COLLEGE - The College of the Presbyterian Church in America, PCA


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 8, 2008)

Geneva College


----------



## ReformedChapin (Feb 9, 2008)

excellent guys thank you, I trust these are all conservative godly Christian colleges


----------



## mvdm (Feb 9, 2008)

Of course, there is Calvin College in Grand Rapids, Michigan, official school of the Christian Reformed Church. However, in my view, it is "Reformed" in name only.


----------



## jawyman (Feb 9, 2008)

GO SCOTS!! Go Covenant!


----------



## jawyman (Feb 9, 2008)

mvdm said:


> Of course, there is Calvin College in Grand Rapids, Michigan, official school of the Christian Reformed Church. However, in my view, it is "Reformed" in name only.



Living in Grand Rapids and knowing how from biblical truths the CRC has strayed, I would not recommend Calvin if you are looking for a sound reformed education.

There was a G/L/B sexual group that asked to meet at Cornerstone and when Cornerstone said absolutely not, Calvin welcomed them with open-arms.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Feb 9, 2008)

We've always heard excellent reports about Grove City College. Not sure how reformed they are.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Feb 9, 2008)

jawyman said:


> mvdm said:
> 
> 
> > Of course, there is Calvin College in Grand Rapids, Michigan, official school of the Christian Reformed Church. However, in my view, it is "Reformed" in name only.
> ...


 
Gross.

What about Dordt College?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Feb 9, 2008)

Grove City College (PA) is still affiliated with the PCUSA, and is known for being, along with Hillsdale College (MI), as one of two schools that refuse to take Government student aid money--loans or grants.

As of today, GCC still teaches a "conservative" economics. Religiously, they would not really be "conservative" by our standards, but by theirs probably yes.

To put it in perspective, Grove City has a PCA church nearby, and a OPC congregation right across the street, a couple PCA TEs on its faculty.

About 10 miles away is New Wilmington, PA, where Westminster College is situated, another PCUSA school. This school is as liberal as they come, politically correct, etc. An interesting study in contrasts.


----------



## Stephen (Feb 9, 2008)

mvdm said:


> Of course, there is Calvin College in Grand Rapids, Michigan, official school of the Christian Reformed Church. However, in my view, it is "Reformed" in name only.



I would not recommend this one at all. It has gone completely liberal.


----------



## Stephen (Feb 9, 2008)

jaybird0827 said:


> jawyman said:
> 
> 
> > mvdm said:
> ...



This one is the bastion of liberalism and should be avoided.


----------



## Stephen (Feb 9, 2008)

Noone mentioned St. Andrews College in Moscow, Idaho, *not*


----------



## Stephen (Feb 9, 2008)

There is the Master's College that John MacArthur started in Panorama City, California. It is very good but would not affirm the Westminster Standards. They are more baptistic but certainly Calvinistic.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Feb 9, 2008)

Belhaven College - go Blazers!


----------



## ReformedChapin (Feb 9, 2008)

Lets stick to the subject guys and talk about conservative reformed undergrad programs.

I'm wondering why there is so few.


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 9, 2008)

SoliDeoGloria said:


> Lets stick to the subject guys and talk about conservative reformed undergrad programs.
> 
> I'm wondering why there is so few.



There are many colleges with roots in Presbyterianism but there are so few that can be recommended today because the Presbyterian church, both north and south, was eviscerated by liberalism, and with very few exceptions, the liberals controlled the schools. The same has happened with the schools associated with the continental Reformed, although perhaps that occurred a little later.


----------



## bradofshaw (Feb 9, 2008)

panta dokimazete said:


> Belhaven College - go Blazers!



Not terribly reformed as a whole, but there is a strong presence of PCA members in the faculty. The Bible department subscribes to WCF, unfortunately, Guy Waters just left to go to RTS. If you're thinking Liberal Arts or sciences, it's a great place to study. The fine arts departments are less reformed and there are some troubling things about the dance and theater departments. Can't vouch for the business dept, but I know the chair is a godly PCA member. Very good PCA churches and RTS in the area though. Its' strength is its faculty.

The mandatory weekly chapel service is a disgrace though. It's certainly not reformed in worship, and the administration does not identify it in any way with reformed presbyterianism, despite its' heritage. 

When I went, it was considerably cheaper with better scholarship opportunity than Covenant and other similar Christian schools. Some of that has changed I know. It's a good option. Come down south for a visit and let me know, we'll show you around.


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 9, 2008)

bradofshaw said:


> panta dokimazete said:
> 
> 
> > Belhaven College - go Blazers!
> ...



Thanks for the update on Belhaven. Even though I grew up within about 3 hours of Jackson, I was unaware of Belhaven until becoming Presbyterian. My understanding is that it is still affiliated in some way with the PCUSA presbytery there, but it has some PCA influence as well, as you note.


----------



## Philbeck (Feb 9, 2008)

New Saint Andrews College

and

Erskine College


----------



## SueS (Feb 9, 2008)

Whitefield in Lakeland, Fla is a home-study program aimed mostly at homeschoolers. My daughter did her one and only year of college (she got married that summer) with them and we were all very impressed. It was a rigorous program that had her working at least six hours per day with a paper due at the end of each course. When we chose it I did not know anything about "Reformed" - it was the grace of God that led us to it - even just that one year of study gave Sarah a solid foundation. I'm just sorry that now, being married with two children and another on the way, she can't complete her degree. Maybe someday.....


----------



## Kevin (Feb 9, 2008)

Philbeck said:


> New Saint Andrews College
> 
> and
> 
> Erskine College



 Erskine. Probably the most "prestigious" liberal arts program at any Presbyterian/Reformed undergrad school. (and it is ARP)


----------



## toddpedlar (Feb 9, 2008)

Philbeck said:


> New Saint Andrews College
> 
> and
> 
> Erskine College



Avoid the first like the plague. If you're not familiar with it, it's Doug Wilson's foray into higher ed...


----------



## Philbeck (Feb 9, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> Philbeck said:
> 
> 
> > New Saint Andrews College
> ...



Actually I have read a good deal about that school (everything I could find pro and con) and the literature that comes out of it. If I could go to college again I would go to NSA.


----------



## mvdm (Feb 10, 2008)

Stephen said:


> jaybird0827 said:
> 
> 
> > jawyman said:
> ...



Could you flesh out your conclusion on Dordt? My son attends there, and I suspect it is headed in the same direction as Calvin, but your "bastion of liberalism" sounds as if it is farther down the road than I suspect. Would appreciate your insight.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Feb 10, 2008)

bradofshaw said:


> panta dokimazete said:
> 
> 
> > Belhaven College - go Blazers!
> ...



wow - sounds like plenty o' change at the ol' alma mater!

...'course things were changing even when I was attending...


----------



## toddpedlar (Feb 10, 2008)

mvdm said:


> Stephen said:
> 
> 
> > jaybird0827 said:
> ...



Yeah, I didn't quite understand that comment about Dordt. If it's the bastion of liberalism, then I'd hate to know what he thinks of just about any other school you can name.

I applied at Dordt fresh out of my PhD and then decided it was better to do some postdoctoral work before landing a teaching job - so I dropped the process. If one is to judge "bastion-of-liberalism-ness" from the application process for faculty, I can't agree that Dordt is very high on that scale. I know very conservative faculty there who were encouraging me to apply to teach there, and they never said anything about it being a 'bastion-of-liberalism'; not quite as conservative and confessional as they'd like, but, not like Stephen characterized it.


----------



## yeutter (Feb 10, 2008)

Covenant Canadian Reformed Teachers College in Hamilton, Ontario might be worth a look


----------

